# Corsair K30 Logo löst sich.



## moreply (14. Juli 2017)

*Corsair K30 Logo löst sich.*

Hey,

Ich hab seit ca 1/2 Jahr, ein K30 Keyboard leider löst sich jetzt schon das Logo ab. Zusätzlich reist die Beschichtung an der W taste auf.

Könnt ihr da irgendwas machen?


----------



## moreply (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair K30 Logo löst sich.*

Keine Rückmeldung?


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Corsair K30 Logo löst sich.*

Hi! Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Melde dich bitte über http://support.corsair.com/ direkt bei unserem Kundenservice und erstelle ein Ticket. Lade in diesem Bilder und die Rechnung zur Tastatur mit hoch und dann schauen wir uns das ganze gerne an.


----------

